# usmouse wants keybdrv

## o_florian

A little Problem :

I was using Gentoo 1.4-rc1 with kernel 2.4.19 until recently,

everything was working fine including the USB-Logitech  Trackman Marble

after an emerge system, which gave me new modutils and the

2.4.20 kernel, which I have not compiled right then, I got problems

loading the usbmouse module at startup.

using 'modprobe usbmouse' gave me : 

" can't find keybdrv, which is needed for usbmouse. "

the module loaded fine when I used insmod, and the Trackball worked

in gpm and X.

Now I have compiled the new kernel too, but the Problem remains,

usbmouse wants keybdrv, but with insmod there is no problem.

----------

## chines

use mousedev, don't use usbmouse

modprobe input

modprobe mousedev

compile USB support and human interface support as a modules, my usb mouse works that way

----------

## o_florian

will try, 

the interesting thing was, that I had compiled the keybdev into

the kernel, and the mouse-support as module, but depmod searched

still for the module.

----------

## chines

That is because you have selected this two options under USB HID Support:

USB HIDBP Keyboard and

USB HIDBP Mouse when you compile your kernel, unmark those options, compile USB Human Interface Device as a Module

Then go to Input Core Support and select 

Input core support

Keyboard Support

Mouse Support

Bye

----------

## McManus

Hmm...  I am having similar problems...  but I did everything you told me, and it still doesn't work.  Do I need 'HID input layer support' compiled as a module, as well?  Also, should the Input Core options (mouse, keybd, input core support)be compiled as modules as well, or compiled-into the kernel?

Thanks!

----------

## chines

I have compiled as modules

Check that you have not selected under USB HID Support this two things

```

USB HIDBP Keyboard and 

USB HIDBP Mouse

```

After that you have to load the modules with modprobe and add them to modules.autoload

----------

## grzewho

the same prob here. the modules are: 

```

usbcore

usb-uhci

mousedev

input

```

when I run

```

modprobe hid

```

it searches for keybdev, but when i load hid using

```

insmod hid
```

everything goes well.

any suggestions?

----------

## chines

On what kernel?

----------

## Decibels

It is modutils-2.4.22

There is a bug report at: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11886

You could replace 2.4.22 with 2.4.20 and that will fix it, but you will have to watch your updates. 

Or you could just add insmod hid to your /etc/conf.d/local.start  for the time being. That is what I did.

Doesn't seem to have been any work done on the bug in awhile.

Might want to add your two cents.

----------

## hulk2nd

hi there,

i tried to install my usb mouse with the help of several threads and this tutorial: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79

but it doesn't work: i always get "failed to load input" and "failed to load usb-uhci". even after downgrade of modutils to 2.4.20. it doesnt matter if i compile input and usb-uhci into the kernel or try to load as modules. when i enter insmod input i get init_module: device or resource busy; insmod usb-uhci : init_module: no such device. 

thanks for help,

greetz

----------

## Decibels

Are you sure you need usb-uhci? What does dmesg say? Maybe you need to be using 'usb-ohci'

dmesg | less

Then look for which it is using.

You could also compile both usb-uhci and usb-ohci as modules and try insmod modulename to see which works.

----------

## hulk2nd

on the net it said usb-uhci is the right one for my board and i don't get an error message. but when he tries to load the input module it says: 

```
input: unable to register char major 13<3>devfs_register(mice): could not append to parent, err: -17
```

----------

## Decibels

Check the /etc/devfsd.conf file. See if your section matches mine. Is some of the commented out or missing?

```
# Manage USB mouse

REGISTER        ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

REGISTER        ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse
```

----------

## hulk2nd

crap, my /etc/devfsd.conf looks like yours. i searched on the web and found this: http://lister.fornax.hu/pipermail/swsusp/2003-February/001654.html

do you think that would solve my problem? i tried to apply the patch but i got an error. i tried it with cat file.diff | -p and then i entered the path to the file but i got an error in line 1xx, i don't remember. do i have to edit the file that should be patched (hub.c)?

xcuse me, im an absolute linux newb but linux rules and better to be late than never  :Razz: 

sorry for my bad english and big thanx for your patience!!

----------

## Decibels

I don't think that link will help, your problem seems different. I didn't need any patches and Gentoo usb mouse worked right off the bat.

1) Does your Desktop boot up or does this error leave you in console mode? Might be a config problem with XF86Config. Cause X won't start if the mouse device isn't config correctly (usually, not always.)

2) If your using Lilo. Do you have the 

```
 append="devfs=mount"
```

 line in /etc/lilo.conf ? If using Grub I don't know how.

3) You do have devfs compiled in the kernel filesystems section correct?

```
CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y
```

4) Here is parts of my usb section in the kernel. I use modules here.

```
# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

......

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y  (don't think you need this)

......

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

......

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y
```

Then in input section:

```
CONFIG_INPUT=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m
```

```

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV

 Say Y here if you want your USB HID mouse (or ADB mouse handled by the input layer) to be accessible as char devices 13:32+ - /dev/input/mouseX and 13:63 - /dev/input/mice as an emulated ImPS/2 mouse. That way, all user space programs will be able to use your mouse.

```

This looks like it could be your problem cause the error. Input is unable to register char-major 13 (which is the input core) and devfs_register(mice) seems to be saying your mouse is what it couldn't register.  In Devfs FAQ I found that 'could not append to parent, err: -17' means: -17 EEXIST or usually means that, and it attempted to create the (mice) but couldn't cause there was something already there, then goes on to say that error by itself is usually an annoyance and that is all. So I am looking only at the first part with the INPUT.

6) Then you might want to check your /etc/modules.autoload for loading the modules:

```
input

usb-uhci

hid

mousedev

```

I just haven't seen your problem before and suggesting a few things that look like you might have overlooked. I wasn't able to duplicate your problem by commenting out the things in /etc/devfsd.conf either.  

Looks like your problem is more a config problem right now. Check this stuff out and let me know.

Is there any more to your error you can post if that doesn't work?

----------

## hulk2nd

ok, now i tried several things in the last days, printed tons of tutorials but nothing worked. so i decided to reinstall the whole system. i made exactly the same steps as the last time but this time the mouse worked strangefully.

anyway, big big thanx for your patience and for your help buddy!!!!

greetz, hulk

----------

## Decibels

Ya, it was a weird problem. Glad you got it working. Sometimes you just have to start over from square one.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Graydon

I've used emerge -u world, and my USB devices would also no longer be assigned to the HID. I have USB support built into the kernel (no modules for any of it - which also eliminates the problem of having both HID and HIDBP active).

I have read some other threads about this problem, and it seems that updating the modutils is causing the sh*t. Some people managed to solve it by either downgrading modutils, others tried different approaches with modules.

What worked for me was simply removing the PSMOUSE support from the Character Devices --> Mice -->  PS/2 mouse and then a reboot. All was up and running again

I hope this helps other people out as well.

Graydon

----------

